

Rate my job board - ryankals

It's a niche job board for SAP Consultants. I know the design isn't quite up-to-par and there can be additional features, but is it a viable MVP?<p>http://qchirp.com/<p>Any feedback is appreciated.
======
sparknlaunch12
Interesting. How many people have advertised jobs on the site? How many job
seekers have used the site?

